# Re-soaking cured Rabbit feet?



## Blade Miller (Nov 14, 2017)

A friend of mine gave me some rabbit feet for family gifts but my problem with them is that he cured them in salt water and they shed like crazy. In my experience, sure rabbit feet always shed but I find with salt water they tend to shed more than they would if they were soaked in rubbing alcohol. Now my question is even though they are already treated and dried out, am I able to soak them again in rubbing alcohol to help then follow it up with a mixture of water and borax? Or is it too late now that they are already dried out.

ANY suggestions are welcome!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Springwood (Mar 8, 2017)

Good question, I hope someone has some experience to help answer it for you.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

One way to find out...give it a try....but I would think not.


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

personally id go out in the garden shed and try some rooting compound ---maybe youll end up with a buncha rabbits growing


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Well Blade Miller...what happened to you?
Everyone is waiting on the "Zombie Rabbit foot" pic's


----------

